# Boat Cover



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Anybody know who makes a good snap on boat cover, or any other type, for freeway use ?? The one I have hangs over the edge about 6 in. and flaps in the breeze and is marring the paint. LUND 1800 FIsherman
Thanks in advance

DonC


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

River city sports in Bismarck has a good canvas shop for making travel covers.


----------

